# The worst attempts at hacking a multiplayer game you've ever seen



## Digitalpotato (May 4, 2011)

Let's see, I once joined a Team Fortress 2 sever that was supposedly "VAC-secured" and had a big "No cheating please" notice on it. Sounds good. However, the second I joined I was instantly killed by a Pyro - who had somehow noclipped into the base and was spawn-camping. Then outside, I'm killed by a sniper and when I finally notice them he's standing 80 feet in the air. Then someone else on the other side is killed by several level three turrets who're somehow inside the wall. VAC secured my ASS! 


Another time I played on a private Ragnarok Online server that apparently banned cheating yet people would wield hacked weapons with ridiculously high stats and I would see people with more health than the game could display. 


I didn't experience this myself, but someone on IRC was saying he fought people who were hacking League of Legends. For some reason, Nunu and Malzahar have their ults at level one (Which is impossible) and Irelia was warping around the stage without using Flash or Teleport.


----------



## Flatline (May 4, 2011)

VAC bans are delayed. It detects a cheat, flags the player and they will be banned later - It can take a few days or maybe even weeks.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 4, 2011)

Multiplayer hackers piss me off. i don't mind singleplayer cheating, as it relaxes the game, but multiplayer: LEAVE IT FOR THE HONEST PEOPLE. <- is my official stance


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 4, 2011)

GunZ Online, that is all.


----------



## Brazen (May 4, 2011)

Not necessarily cheating, some servers allow people premium membership that gives them access to god powers.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2011)

Combat Arms hacking was fun xD


----------



## LizardKing (May 4, 2011)

You plenty of cheatfails on Counter Strike. People who look like they've never even played an FPS before, spending 30 seconds trying to shoot someone through a wall, with a weapon incapable of doing so. Once I saw someone speedhack their way into our spawnpoint within a second of the round starting, then finding it impossible to jump up a short ledge to get to us because they land on the ground before they can move forward. Terrible.


----------



## Waffles (May 4, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Combat Arms hacking was fun xD


 Combat arms is a hacker's playground. And Nexon doesn't even give a shit.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2011)

RebirthRO have a premium weapon that will ALWAYS minimal damage be 3505 damage called the Angra...which is listed as a GM weapon I believe
but yea VAC stuff it takes days to weeks to get the person banned really and even some games dont IP ban as it will affect more folks thus the account is just banned. Which is really nothing as the hacker can just make a new one anyway.


----------



## VoidBat (May 6, 2011)

Counter Strike: Source. Aim_bot. 
It's probably more effective in a DM game (or aim_maps), but on a GG server with 8-14 players, plus bots? Prepare to spin out of control.


----------



## Isen (May 6, 2011)

All: showmethemoney


----------



## Riley (May 6, 2011)

Isen said:


> All: showmethemoney


All: power overwhelming

I've seen people try and do that in Starcraft 2, which doesn't even use the same set of cheat codes.  Hilarious.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 6, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Not necessarily cheating, some servers allow people premium membership that gives them access to god powers.


 
Which is why those servers suck.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 7, 2011)

Also, DarkEden.


----------



## CyberFoxx (May 7, 2011)

Wait, I thought the whole point of multiplayer was to cheat. Huh, learn something new everyday...


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Which is why those servers suck.


 Some same RO servers then go "oh btw, you cant fucking use these god powers in PvP or WoE,but you can go about and level using em"


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 7, 2011)

When I run a server in TF2, I quickly set all the cheats on before anybody enters, and then disable sv_cheats. It's pretty funny.
You will never be as scared as when you see a Heavy take down your sentry by PUNCHING it.


----------



## Ames (May 7, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> When I run a server in TF2, I quickly set all the cheats on before anybody enters, and then disable sv_cheats. It's pretty funny.
> You will never be as scared as when you see a Heavy take down your sentry by PUNCHING it.


 
Dude.  I do that without cheats.  >.>


----------



## keretceres (May 7, 2011)

I recall the post reset Diablo two world...
Dear god was it funny... Non ladder battlenet allowed offline characters to join, and offline character save-files can be hacked; an assassin with EVERY aura, added effect and shielding skill in the game running around killing EVERYONE...
It was... interesting...


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 8, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Some same RO servers then go "oh btw, you cant fucking use these god powers in PvP or WoE,but you can go about and level using em"


 
I was talking about TF2 servers. 

But I saw some Ragnarok Online servers where people WERE using those god-powers in PvP because the moderators/admins weren't looking, or in worse cases, they *WERE* the admins.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I was talking about TF2 servers.
> 
> But I saw some Ragnarok Online servers where people WERE using those god-powers in PvP because the moderators/admins weren't looking, or in worse cases, they *WERE* the admins.


 For TF2 it depends on the admin owner and his team. If the room is dominated by hackers a usual first response is to just leave instead of reporting.
Then again my clan have a server where we can use hacks but listed as VAC secured, we just was nice to put a pass on it.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 9, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Not necessarily cheating, some servers allow people premium membership that gives them access to god powers.


 
Which kind of pisses me off. I mean I get that premium accounts help pay the bills and all that, but the benefits should not be "INSTANTLY RAPE THE SHIT OUT OF EVERY OTHER PLAYER!" 

And COD4 is hacked like a motherfucker... not that anyone really plays that anymore. It's actually kind of funny to see the ticker in the corner of the screen fill with "Hacker (headshot) other guy"


----------



## 00vapour (May 9, 2011)

...try dealing with myg0t, they take down a CS:S server I help run every once in awhile. Here is what a typical encounter is like:

-players join under aliases
-players root server, gain access to sourcemod
-screw with cheats, add tons of bots (makes server slow), reduce server size to 5 or so players from around 30
-add all admins to permaban list (have to manually rebuild)
-repeat above until bored.


edit

forgot to mention that they are immune to source mod banning and do not receive VAC bans to my knowledge.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 10, 2011)

_Worst_ attempts at hacking? I don't get it. I was expecting you to rant about clueless hacker wannabes.


----------



## LizardKing (May 10, 2011)

00vapour said:


> ...try dealing with myg0t...



Oh they're still going? I remember we had them coming onto our CS 1.6 server a while ago. I actually coded a bot to check the servers and announce in IRC when one of them joined (since they _always_ had the "[myg0t]" tag). They were little more than a nuisance though. 

I remember when CS:S was still broken as hell and myg0t was making piles of burning skulls appear and other crazy shit.


----------



## 00vapour (May 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Oh they're still going? I remember we had them coming onto our CS 1.6 server a while ago. I actually coded a bot to check the servers and announce in IRC when one of them joined (since they _always_ had the "[myg0t]" tag). They were little more than a nuisance though.
> 
> I remember when CS:S was still broken as hell and myg0t was making piles of burning skulls appear and other crazy shit.



Apparently so, they have a pretty large community (which I won't link here) full of people who want in on the griefing.
Things are just as bad today, I had no idea about the IRC bot but I do know that they tend to hit a single community multiple times via their servers servers.


----------



## LizardKing (May 10, 2011)

00vapour said:


> Apparently so, they have a pretty large community (which I won't link here) full of people who want in on the griefing.
> Things are just as bad today, I had no idea about the IRC bot but I do know that they tend to hit a single community multiple times via their servers servers.


 
I suspect most of them were just bog-standard trollards, since they were pretty ineffectual most of the time. I remember seeing one myg0t guy that had _crazy_ anti-recoil that seemed completely misconfigured and barely worked. Finally they had 5 guys come on at once, but I was playing at the time, so that was done with before the round finished. Never saw them again after that. Probably buggered off to somewhere with less active admins.

Also I'm reminded of http://pwned.nl/ (nsfw)


----------



## 00vapour (May 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Also I'm reminded of http://pwned.nl/ (nsfw)


 the first time I realized it was myg0t in my server screwing with things I remembered that flash animation instantly, very applicable to hackers in general.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 11, 2011)

Gawd, myg0t and his nerdlings. :/ I think some of those were the stupidest people ever. then again though they're just sociopaths who only do it because you can't break their nose since they're not next to you. 


Lessee I saw some other idiot hacking League of Legends. How is Caitlyn able to have a Bloodthirster at level 4?


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 17, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Gawd, myg0t and his nerdlings. :/ I think some of those were the stupidest people ever. then again though they're just sociopaths who only do it because you can't break their nose since they're not next to you.
> 
> 
> Lessee I saw some other idiot hacking League of Legends. How is Caitlyn able to have a Bloodthirster at level 4?


 
It's possible if they do nothing but gank and succeed every single time.

Could be some sort of weird Greed / Gold per 5 quint build.


----------



## RagnarokChu (May 17, 2011)

Exunod said:


> It's possible if they do nothing but gank and succeed every single time.
> 
> Could be some sort of weird Greed / Gold per 5 quint build.


 Don't know what games you guys are playing, unless people are very soft cheating in my games I never see stuff like that.

Everything is server-side based though so you shouldn't get far in hacking or last that long.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 20, 2011)

Exunod said:


> It's possible if they do nothing but gank and succeed every single time.
> 
> Could be some sort of weird Greed / Gold per 5 quint build.


 
Within the first 15 minutes of gameplay? o-O
When during those, she was never out of my sight and only went back once to heal, then came marching back with a bloodthirster?


----------



## grimtotem (May 21, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Which is why those servers suck.


 actually they tend to do this so they can afford to run the server without charging a membership like the offical servers do.... imo  the F2P/itemmall scheme is the best for any mmo.


----------

